# Deadliest Warriors : Teletubbies vs The Wiggles



## mook jong man (Jun 6, 2010)

This is one contest I would like to see .

On one hand I would think that the Wiggles would have the edge on the Teletubbies with their superior fitness.

But on the other hand the Teletubbies might be able to defeat the Wiggles because the Wiggles would be too preoccupied trying to wake up Jeff.

It could go either way in my opinion.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 6, 2010)

How about we inject a lethal, but contagious virus into Barney, throw him into the fight, then sit back and watch them all get sick and expire.


----------



## HerbM (Jun 6, 2010)

if this episode is possible then the following will be added to the schedule:

  BackYardigans vs. Little Einsteins

and

  Jetsons vs. Flintstones


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 6, 2010)

LMFAO!!!!!!!

You are oh so right, what an idiot show.

The results are pre-biased BEFORE the conclusion and normally based on invalid models, tools, or techniques.

Maybe if they did it for REAL with actual live ttd matches it would be interesting.
Gee wait the Romans used to do that right before the collapse of their empire.....

Off to drink out of a lead cup
Still ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 6, 2010)

This one would be an absolute blood bath.

The Brady Bunch vs The Partridge Family


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 6, 2010)

I just want to see mud wrestling between Maryanne and Ginger...


----------



## Big Don (Jun 6, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> This one would be an absolute blood bath.
> 
> The Brady Bunch vs The Partridge Family


Mike and Carol double team Shirley, Ruben Kincaid KO's Sam the butcher
Alice throws Laurie out
Danny smashes a vodka bottle over Peter's head
Chris Bites Cindy
Bobby Smashes Tracy with her tambourine
Keith and Greg bash away at each other with their guitars, Keith wins
Suddenly, a second Chris comes out, and shanks Mike with a drumstick
Cousin Oliver shows up and proceeds to ruin EVERYTHING
Jan flips the hell out and beats Marsha to death with a hairbrush and a brunette wig


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 7, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> This is one contest I would like to see .
> 
> On one hand I would think that the Wiggles would have the edge on the Teletubbies with their superior fitness.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know.... I think Dipsey may be one heck of a fighter if cornered...that and their incessant giggling is enough to drive any wiggle mad 

EDIT:

Also I doubt Anthony would finish the fight...he would likely get to hungry and with the (already mentioned) Jeff's sleeping issues you are already down to 2 against 4


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 7, 2010)

bugs bunny VS. elmer fud, I would pay to see this I tell you. Bugs has no chance because elmer would be like a ninja with all those maves.


----------



## teekin (Jun 12, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Mike and Carol double team Shirley, Ruben Kincaid KO's Sam the butcher
> Alice throws Laurie out
> Danny smashes a vodka bottle over Peter's head
> Chris Bites Cindy
> ...


 
I'd pay good money to see this! Great vissual Big D!


----------



## Big Don (Jun 12, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> I'd pay good money to see this! Great vissual Big D!


Me too


----------

